# Cherry Creek Trail gets bridge over Arapahoe Rd.



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet so I thought I would share the latest info. I know the question comes up every once in awhile on the best way to get across Arapahoe.

"I am sure many of you have seen the work on Arapahoe road being done. There is bridge being built and it is near completion. In cooperation with Colorado Department of Transportation, Arapahoe County, Parker Jordan Metro District and several other entities, I am proud to say you will soon be able to ride your bikes from Douglas County all the way to REI in Downtown Denver and not have to cross any major roads."

For more details. Cherry Creek Trail roadblocks vanishing | Centennial Citizen


----------



## bike2kayak (Jul 13, 2012)

This is awesome news! I often (twice a year, haha) do a Denver Loop metric century along Cherry Creek-South Platte-E470 trail. The Arapahoe crossing is/was horrendous. Last time i got off path sooner and did Bronco Pkwy-Jordan Rd which s*ckd to avoid the mad dash across the bridge with no shoulder.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

It sounds like the underpass is a big step, but there is still a missing link that has yet to be completed in order to make the trail go all the way to CC State Park.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Mootsie, We did the 60 mile in town loop this weekend. I have to say we were fairly surprised when we got over in your neck of the woods and saw the still ongoing construction and detours. I thought back around Labor Day they closed a bunch of streets to speed up the construction process? Also, Arapaho might be 50% complete? The new bridge is in but it looks like a lot work still left for the trail. And speaking of that it is a low lying trail that looks like it could suffer from the same type of flooding that occurred by you. It was nice to see the newly paved road in the Park.


----------

